
Hacker reveals dark arts of Russian blackmail and spies - panamafrank
https://www.ft.com/content/54715de2-ec57-11e6-ba01-119a44939bb6?desktop=true
======
posterboy
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13584375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13584375)

